# Instinct Raw Diet



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Just do it yourself. One source is Give Your Dog a Bone, by Ian Billinghurst. Other books have come out concerning raw diets. There is a thread on it above for you to look at.

It is not hard, just don't forget the organ meat. They don't need carbohydrates and can't really digest them, but dogs do like carrots so you can offer carrots, cooked or raw as a treat.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Keep in mind that pet store folks are in business to sell stuff. They are very likely to recommend the food that produces the most profit for the store!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I read that premade raw is more of a risk for salmonella etc that whole raw, because the more processing the more opportunity for contamination (just like how ground beef must be fully cooked while steak can be rare).
That may be a factor depending on whether anyone she is in contact with might be at risk.
Personally one of my favorite parts when I did feed raw, is that the bones and tendons in whole raw are so helpful in keeping the teeth clean.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Johanna said:


> Keep in mind that pet store folks are in business to sell stuff. They are very likely to recommend the food that produces the most profit for the store!


This is one of the cheapist foods there and she siad she feeds it to her dogs.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Starvt said:


> I read that premade raw is more of a risk for salmonella etc that whole raw, because the more processing the more opportunity for contamination (just like how ground beef must be fully cooked while steak can be rare).
> That may be a factor depending on whether anyone she is in contact with might be at risk.
> Personally one of my favorite parts when I did feed raw, is that the bones and tendons in whole raw are so helpful in keeping the teeth clean.


Can dogs get salmonella?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Olive Love said:


> Can dogs get salamonia?


Yes. And even if the dog doesn’t show signs of it, they can still pass it to other dogs (and, more importantly, people).


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Yes. And even if the dog doesn’t show signs of it, they can still pass it to other dogs (and, more importantly, people).


Yes but their stomachs handle bacteria much better than ours. Human stomachs don't have near the acidity that a dog has. Both kibble fed and raw fed dogs can pass bad germs to people. Dogs are not particularly clean animals... so I'd assume your dog's tongue is pretty gross regardless of what you feed them.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Yes but their stomachs handle bacteria much better than ours. Human stomachs don't have near the acidity that a dog has. Both kibble fed and raw fed dogs can pass bad germs to people. Dogs are not particularly clean animals... so I'd assume your dog's tongue is pretty gross regardless of what you feed them.


True statement. It’s the pre-made raw that people often feed that I have more of an issue with, as it is lower quality in general and is more likely to be contaminated. You can see in the link (forgive the click-bait title) that those diets have significantly higher numbers than dry food. If you’re feeding human-grade, high quality ingredients the risk is much lower. But then it’s harder to get a good balance. I commend the people, like you Raindrops, who can get it right.


----------

